# Guess Where???



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Just for some fun while the white stuff keeps us from camping. I was somewehere warmer for the last several weeks.

Guess where I was. There are hints in the pictures.

I was sitting down, watching the sunset. I have sunset picture but it would be too hard to guess










My favorite place in this region










Thor


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

San Diego? 
Carmel?


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

I'm going to guess Big Sur. Looks further South than Monterey Bay. Hard to tell for sure.








More hints?

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Looking just above the tables, there are 3 things in the land beyond. Any idea what those are?


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

water fountains? irrigation sprinklers?








Italy? France? Kennewick, Wa?


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Looking just above the tables, there are 3 things in the land beyond. Any idea what those are?


Clouds


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Better than home or work









John


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> Looking just above the tables, there are 3 things in the land beyond. Any idea what those are?


Clouds
[/quote]

..a little lower Doug.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Looking just above the tables, there are 3 things in the land beyond. Any idea what those are?


Clouds
[/quote]

..a little lower Doug.








[/quote]
Hills


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

PDX_Doug said:


> Looking just above the tables, there are 3 things in the land beyond. Any idea what those are?


Clouds
[/quote]

..a little lower Doug.








[/quote]
Hills
[/quote]


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Ok guys ... hint

You have the right coast - Just a bit further north. The wine glass is a dead give away ... at least for the region. Both pictures where taken in the same day.
The water in the background are fountains

Thor


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> Looking just above the tables, there are 3 things in the land beyond. Any idea what those are?


Clouds
[/quote]

..a little lower Doug.








[/quote]
Hills
[/quote]

...lower....


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Pismo Beach?


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Thor said:


> Ok guys ... hint
> 
> You have the right coast - Just a bit further north. The wine glass is a dead give away ... at least for the region. Both pictures where taken in the same day.
> The water in the background are fountains
> ...


are you saying.......................
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
you found the fountain(s) of youth? There is a Santa!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Hmm...

Napa Valley and Mendocino?
One of the most enjoyable drives I have ever made, BTW. Hwy 128 from Cloverdale to Albion is a blast in the right car!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Never been there, but I assumed the wine glass was the clue so the answer would be Napa Valley









..And Doug, appreciating the the right "right car" would have to have a pony on its hood, the next "right car" for the rest of us would have to be...a Miata....correct?


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

wolfwood said:


> Never been there, but I assumed the wine glass was the clue so the answer would be Napa Valley
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This would be a fantastic road for a Miata.
Come to think of it, what road isn't?

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> Never been there, but I assumed the wine glass was the clue so the answer would be Napa Valley
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This would be a fantastic road for a Miata.
Come to think of it, what road isn't?

Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]

In theory, I absolutely, whole-heartedly, 150% agree (!!!) - surprised, right??









but I gotta tell ya'; playing with a Miata (even _someone else's_ Miata







) on the roads up here - today - right now - with ~7" of new ice & wet snow - probably wouldn't even be _MY_ choice for fun.....

<damn - and I was doing sooo well with the withdrawal. Now I'm just gonna have to go visit her tonight...give her hug...start her up...let the juices pump through her veins...hear her purrrrrrr.





















>


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Napa Valley is correct - Now name the winery. It is one of a kind and very famous one.

The coastal view is from Hwy #1 just south of 1/2 Moon Bay. Everytime I am in CA, I drive hwy #1 - It has to be one of the most enjoyable drives ever.

Thor


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Some more pics as the sun was setting. I love this part of California...along with In N Out Burgers



















Thor


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Thor said:


> Napa Valley is correct - Now name the winery. It is one of a kind and very famous one.
> 
> The coastal view is from Hwy #1 just south of 1/2 Moon Bay. Everytime I am in CA, I drive hwy #1 - It has to be one of the most enjoyable drives ever.
> 
> Thor










Ernest & Julio Gallo


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Ripple.....

Thunderbird.....

No, wait.......

Mad Dog 2020???

What did I win????

Gary


----------



## BlueWedge (Sep 11, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Napa Valley is correct - Now name the winery. It is one of a kind and very famous one.
> 
> The coastal view is from Hwy #1 just south of 1/2 Moon Bay. Everytime I am in CA, I drive hwy #1 - It has to be one of the most enjoyable drives ever.
> 
> Thor










Ernest & Julio Gallo








[/quote]

Annie Green Springs ?


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

I won't attempt a guess at the winery, but will say that I envy the beautiful place your at this week!

Mark

ps. when are we going to Niagra?


----------



## Campforthenight (Apr 1, 2007)

It absolutely has to be the "Boones Farm" Winery in the Napa Valley.

Oh wait

maybe it was the boones farm winery at the Wally world.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Thor....ya gonna tell us which winery this is?


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Some hints and choices

(1)








(2)








(3)









Thor

I have another 3 pics but I figure if I would have posted them as well, I would be getting comments regarding the number of glasses of wine I was drinking. Well each winery I visited you taste at least 4





























If you ever go wine tasting....hint....never, ever be the driver


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Thor said:


> If you ever go wine tasting....hint....never, ever be the driver


Good point.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

X3!









That, and be sure you bring a vehicle large enough to carry several cases of wine!









Thor, Have you made it up to the Niebaum Coppola Winery yet? It's well worth the visit, and they have a Claret that will knock you socks off!









Not to mention a cool museum of Coppola's movie artifacts, including the limo from The Godfather.

Best of all, they have these wonderful little gardens, where you can relax under the Olive trees, and sample their wares. I could sit there all day, and never have any desire to move whatsoever.









Happy Trails,
Doug

Hmm... Maybe a Napa Valley Wine Tasting Rally is in order?


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> I could sit there all day, and never have any desire to move whatsoever.[/color]


By choice or necessity? I dare say it would be tough to move with no feet....


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

wolfwood said:


> I could sit there all day, and never have any desire to move whatsoever.[/color]


By choice or necessity? I dare say it would be tough to move with no feet....
[/quote]

If he pulls off this Rally...then all he woud have to do is crawl back to his Ouback!!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> I could sit there all day, and never have any desire to move whatsoever.[/color]


By choice or necessity? I dare say it would be tough to move with no feet....
[/quote]

If he pulls off this Rally...then all he woud have to do is crawl back to his Ouback!!








[/quote]
I expect even crawling could be a challenge ... of course, so would finding HIS Outback!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

wolfwood said:


> I could sit there all day, and never have any desire to move whatsoever.[/color]


By choice or necessity? I dare say it would be tough to move with no feet....
[/quote]
Absolutely by choice. And you can ask Shannon!
I was transported to the heart of Tuscany while we were there. And it was a very pleasant journey, I might add.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

wolfwood said:


> I could sit there all day, and never have any desire to move whatsoever.[/color]


By choice or necessity? I dare say it would be tough to move with no feet....
[/quote]

If he pulls off this Rally...then all he woud have to do is crawl back to his Ouback!!








[/quote]
I expect even crawling could be a challenge ... of course, so would finding HIS Outback!
[/quote]

I can see it now...he makes his way back to the campground, only see a sea of Outbacks.....look out whoever is parked up front.


----------



## mv945 (Jul 18, 2006)

PDX_Doug said:


> Hmm... Maybe a Napa Valley Wine Tasting Rally is in order?


Interesting, sounds good to me!


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

I hear that wine from Washington and Oregon is now much better that anything from Napa Valley. The Columbia River gorge has better soil, more sunshine and better weather for growing grapes.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

N7OQ said:


> I hear that wine from Washington and Oregon is now much better that anything from Napa Valley. The Columbia River gorge has better soil, more sunshine and better weather for growing grapes.


Actually, the Willamette Valley is the prime vineyard real estate in Oregon, and yes, we now make some of the best Pinot Noir in the world.
There are some vineyards up around The Gorge, but so far they have yet to really shine.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> I hear that wine from Washington and Oregon is now much better that anything from Napa Valley. The Columbia River gorge has better soil, more sunshine and better weather for growing grapes.


Actually, the Willamette Valley is the prime vineyard real estate in Oregon, and yes, we now make some of the best Pinot Noir in the world.
There are some vineyards up around The Gorge, but so far they have yet to really shine.

Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]

SHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

Oh great...now there goes the price of local wines..


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> I hear that wine from Washington and Oregon is now much better that anything from Napa Valley. The Columbia River gorge has better soil, more sunshine and better weather for growing grapes.


Actually, the Willamette Valley is the prime vineyard real estate in Oregon, and yes, we now make some of the best Pinot Noir in the world.
There are some vineyards up around The Gorge, but so far they have yet to really shine.

Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]

SHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

Oh great...now there goes the price of local wines..








[/quote]

LOL

Send me some.

Actually not a bad idea. Wine tasting rally

Thor


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> I hear that wine from Washington and Oregon is now much better that anything from Napa Valley. The Columbia River gorge has better soil, more sunshine and better weather for growing grapes.


Actually, the Willamette Valley is the prime vineyard real estate in Oregon, and yes, we now make some of the best Pinot Noir in the world.
There are some vineyards up around The Gorge, but so far they have yet to really shine.

Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]

SHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

Oh great...now there goes the price of local wines..








[/quote]
Opps...


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Thor said:


> Actually not a bad idea. Wine tasting rally
> 
> Thor


I nominate Thor as Rally Master!!

...do I hear a 2nd?


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

I 2nd that









Thor


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Thor said:


> I 2nd that
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yippee!!!!


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

PDX_Doug said:


> I hear that wine from Washington and Oregon is now much better that anything from Napa Valley. The Columbia River gorge has better soil, more sunshine and better weather for growing grapes.


Actually, the Willamette Valley is the prime vineyard real estate in Oregon, and yes, we now make some of the best Pinot Noir in the world.
There are some vineyards up around The Gorge, but so far they have yet to really shine.

Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]

OK well I had heard about the great wine but didn't know where it was grown. I had seen vineyards spring up in the Gorge so though that is where it was coming from. I would imagine that the Willamette Valley would have great wine. I had also heard that Napa Valley winery owners were buying land in the PNW for that reason.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

For some strange reason I just thought of the movie Sideways..... Nice pics.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

I just added Wine Tour to the Niagara Rally 2008

Thor


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Sayonara said:


> For some strange reason I just thought of the movie Sideways..... Nice pics.


LOL! That's about the time the Oregon growers stopped making Merlot!
probably just a coincidence, eh?

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> For some strange reason I just thought of the movie Sideways..... Nice pics.


LOL! That's about the time the Oregon growers stopped making Merlot!
probably just a coincidence, eh?

Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]

make ya stop and think....


----------

